# Winterization of my Kodiak Ultra Lite



## Andi (Nov 1, 2021)

I have a '21 Kodiak Ultra Lite 283BHSL and am needing to winterize it. I am brand new at this and my husband has totally no interest in helping...I am trying to do it properly as temps are getting cold and I don't want to have damage done.. I've emptied the fresh water tank and the septic has NEVER been used yet (no black or grey water produced). There was a bluish water in toilet when we got it, but it is now empty! Indicator lights on tank panel says fresh, black and grey tanks are on "E". Is it safe to say that I can add the RV antifreeze to sinks and toilet? Any help is much appreciated! I am inexperienced and running in the dark!!!


----------



## aoutenger (Aug 14, 2022)

Take the element out - then flip the bypass valves on your water lines that keep the antifreeze out of the water heater, and draw from your Jug instead of tank there should be a small hose off your water pump that you stick right into your antifreeze jug...then simply turn your water pump on and run your sinks/showers/toilets (outdoor shower too) until they run pink for both hot and cold




Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## Gramamy (Aug 17, 2022)

Also make sure you drain your hot water tank


----------

